# Artest says stint with Kings is near end: ARTEST TRADE RUMORS



## Peja Vu

Trade talk involving Artest is heating up



> The Ron Artest era in Sacramento might be nearing an end.
> 
> While the notion of the Kings small forward being traded has long been possible, it began to appear even more likely that he could be gone by the Feb. 21 trade deadline after a day in which both Artest and basketball president Geoff Petrie spoke like two parties not long for one another.
> 
> Artest – who said for the first time on Jan. 19 that he is likely to opt out of his contract this season and become a free agent – told The Bee's Martin McNeal that he didn't foresee a long-term future in Sacramento. Petrie, meanwhile, indicated that he and Artest have had recent conversations in which the reality that he could be moved before the deadline was reiterated.
> 
> Perhaps knowing that making one public statement is easier than making 29 phone calls to each of the league's general managers, Petrie made it clear that the player known as the one of the best two-way talents in the game is as available as ever if the deal is right.
> 
> "I've talked to Ron twice in the last two weeks about a lot of different things," Petrie said during halftime of the Kings' 105-91 win over Charlotte at Arco Arena on Wednesday night. "The biggest thing for him and everybody else is to keep playing as well as you can. Everybody knows the trading deadline is coming up. Like I've said before, we're not averse to trading anybody if it benefits us in some way and our future, and I think (Artest) is comfortable with that."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*



> The Kings are believed to have had recent discussions with Denver regarding Artest, and could possibly be pursuing forward Nene Hilario. While Artest will make $7.4 million this season, the trade would work as it falls within the league rules of contracts coming within 20 percent of one another as Nene – in his sixth season – will earn $8.84 million this season in his contract that goes through 2011 with a player option for the 2011-12 campaign. Hilario, though, is battling testicular cancer and hasn't played since Jan. 7.
> 
> New York and Miami have shown interest Artest in the past, but circumstances continue to make those destinations less likely as Artest's next stop via trade. Not only is the Knicks' front office in shambles with the uncertain status of coach and team president Isiah Thomas, but the organization has been unwilling to give up a player the Kings covet in third-year forward David Lee. Miami and the Kings are not believed to have had recent discussions about Artest, and the Heat's horrific season has done little to increase the likelihood that they'd be interested in a short-term asset like Artest.
> 
> When asked of the latest status of trade talks, Petrie said, "They say 'Where there's sparks, there's fire?' Well we're still at the stage where you're rubbing two sticks together."
> 
> Has the phone been ringing more, he was asked? "A little bit," he answered.


...


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Marty Mac's World: Artest says Kings stint is near end



> "I look around our team, and I see the emerging young stars, and I don't get the sense that I'm going to be around," said Artest, who recently said he plans to opt out of his contract during the offseason. "I don't have a real commitment from the Kings, and it might just be time to move on. But for now, we want to finish out this season and try to make a run at the playoffs. I definitely feel like this is going to be either the last or next-to-last season with the Kings.
> 
> "I mean, you look at K-Mart (Kevin Martin) and John Salmons and 'Cisco' (Francisco García), and this is a group that has a bright future. You look at John, and he's been averaging All-Star numbers when he's been a starter. I'm so proud of him. First off, I didn't know how good he is, how much he could do. Then he's a good man, a Christian man who loves his family. I can definitely see him being an All-Star."
> 
> Artest said his focus this season has been to win and not pad his stats.
> 
> "It's not like I've been trying to just score and get numbers for becoming a free agent," he said. "I've tried to come back early from injury and not worry about minutes or numbers or anything else but winning."
> 
> Artest said Wednesday that with the exception of his rookie year with the Chicago Bulls, his stay with the Kings has been the best. And part of that has been his fault.
> 
> "Every team I've been on, except here and my rookie year in Chicago, I was pretty much a loner," Artest said. "I didn't say anything to anybody. When I was in Indiana, I got along with the players, so it's nothing against anybody I played with there, but I had this terrible ego.
> 
> "When I came here (in a January 2006 trade with Indiana for Peja Stojakovic), Mike (Bibby) and Brad (Miller) and everybody made me feel like I was wanted. They made me feel like we were brothers."
> 
> Artest wouldn't say where he sees himself in the future because he's still a King. However, since he's a New York native, clearly the Knicks – yes, the Knicks – are an option. And if Chris Webber can go back to Golden State and play for Don Nelson, then certainly anything is possible, including a return to Indiana by Artest, who still has a home in the state.
> 
> "I'm not the kind of guy who will have a problem playing in any specific city," Artest said. "I'll play anywhere I feel like I'm wanted."


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

He should come to houston and reunite with bonzi and adelman


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Artest: On the Trading Block



> At practice, Artest said, "I can't really see (Sacramento) where I end my career at."
> 
> Throughout the season, rumors have been rampant about the Kings wanting to trade Artest. But today, he acknowledged having talks with Kings Basketball President Geoff Petrie that he is indeed not in the Kings' future plans.
> 
> Artest said he has been happy playing in Sacramento, and unlike his situation in Indiana and Chicago, if he is traded he would leave with no regrets or animosity.
> 
> Artest added "I have nothing bad to say about anybody. I have had nothing but great times."


Video


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Ailene Voisin: Artest's future? Get out crystal ball



> The 6-foot-7 Artest, a muscular, overpowering defender who salvaged a miserable 2005-06 season after being acquired from the Indiana Pacers for Peja Stojakovic, is an ideal short-term solution for a playoff-bound club. He's Larry Brown in shorts and sneakers. The Denver Nuggets, who tried to obtain Artest two years ago, should be interested.
> 
> Unlike the Kings, they're in a playoff push, not a rebuilding phase. Four of their starters are 30 years or older, limiting the time to capitalize on a nucleus of Allen Iverson, Carmelo Anthony and Marcus Camby. Artest, who by NBA standards is paid a relatively reasonable $7.4 million, would immediately improve their perimeter defense, enhance their low-post game and add experience in the tightly contested Western Conference.
> 
> In return, Petrie is thought to be interested in a package consisting of young players and veterans with expiring contracts, including promising forward Linas Kleiza ($2.82 million through next season) and Eduardo Najera, whose $4.9 million deal expires this summer. He also remains intrigued by the New York Knicks' David Lee, an Isiah Thomas favorite who is said to be unavailable. Or he could simply allow Artest to complete his contract and pursue a sign-and-trade during the offseason.
> 
> "Ron's not in any different position than any other player on our team," Petrie said while traveling in the Midwest. "I'm not going to have a third-party conversation with him every day. There is nothing more to say for the moment other than I'm fond of him, and he needs to keep playing as well as he can, keep making the best contributions he can for himself and the team."
> 
> Artest, who expressed his doubts about his Kings future Wednesday to The Bee's Martin McNeal, on Thursday indicated that is the plan. During a 15-minute chat with reporters after Thursday's practice, he spoke in a matter-of-fact, if stream-of-consciousness manner. For the first time, he sounded resigned to the probability of a trade, perhaps even relieved the discussion has become public. And despite his occasional contradictory statements, there was no misinterpreting his respect for Petrie, his appreciation for Kings fans, nor mistaking his gratitude to the UC Davis physicians tending to his cancer-stricken daughter, Diamond.
> 
> "I don't have no reason not to want to be in Sacramento," he continued. "There's been nothing but great things for me and my family. (But) sometimes places are not made for certain people. Sometimes people see their careers finishing someplace else. Every situation is different. Everybody is different. The good thing about Sacramento … when I was in Chicago, I left on not-so-good terms. Indiana, I left on not-so-good terms. That's not to say I won't be here. You never know."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Angling for Artest



> History is repeating itself.
> 
> It was two years ago that Ron Artest, then with Indiana, was on the trading block, and the Nuggets were angling for him. Now, the Sacramento forward is again trade bait, and word is the Nuggets are interested.
> 
> But it would be a bigger risk this time. Artest, making $7.4 million this season, can opt out of a $7.4 million deal for next season, so a deal might just amount to renting him for a few months.
> 
> The Kings don't seem interested in taking on a big contract such as the one belonging to Nene, who is making $8.84 million this season and has four years left in addition to possible concerns over his testicular cancer.
> 
> But it's possible a package of Eduardo Najera, who has an expiring $4.95 million contact, and hot prospect Linas Kleiza, who is making $1.01 million this season and $1.82 million next season, could entice the Kings.
> 
> But it might be tough for the Nuggets, who have been getting a lot of calls on Kleiza, to possibly hurt their future by dealing him for Artest, who could opt out of his deal.
> 
> Then again, many observers believe the Nuggets, with four starters 30 or older, have a window that's closing, so they might want to roll the dice. And there's always the chance Artest could like Denver and stick around another season.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Ron Ron is trying to up his stock tonight:

16 Points (7/9 FG), 4 Boards, 2 Assists, 2 Steal = 16 Minutes


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Not as bold



> Two years ago, Anthony called for the Nuggets to acquire Ron Artest. This time, he's making no such statements.
> 
> "That's just rumors right now, and I don't feed into rumors," Anthony said of the possibility the Nuggets could trade with Sacramento for Artest.
> 
> When Artest, then with Indiana, was on the trading block two years ago, Anthony called him "the type of piece we need." He eventually was dealt to the Kings.
> 
> "That was two years ago and it didn't happen and that was rumors, too," Anthony said.
> 
> It sounded as if Anthony and Karl had compared notes.
> 
> "You guys have got so many trade rumors," Karl said of the possibility of getting Artest. "I have no idea."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*



> Teams like Denver and Golden State, who both like Artest, might be more willing to take a risk on the dramatic star now that the Lakers have raised the stakes, especially since either team could very well find itself left out out of the super-tight race for the Western Conference playoffs.


http://www.contracostatimes.com/warriors/ci_8156959?nclick_check=1


----------



## HB

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

What do Kings fans want for Artest?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

INSIDER: Nuggets Deal for Ron Artest Not Imminent



> Today, I talked with a source very close to the “Artest’s situation.” First, the source was very adamant in stressing Artest’s current contract situation.
> 
> “I can’t fathom a trade because Ron can opt out of his contract [with the Kings that carried over from the Pacers] when the season is over.”
> 
> To clarify…that means that the Nuggets could make a play for Artest, and then Artest could “play” the Nuggets when his current deal is up.
> 
> There’s no doubt Artest is looking to get paid by a competitive team (as he should), and there’s no doubt in my mind Artest will facilitate the situation most conducive to that happening.
> 
> The question is, are the Nuggets that team?
> 
> “It depends on if they pay [Ron] at the end of the year. [Ron] is looking for equal value for his talent. [Ron] is not going to let his equity on the court outweigh his equity in his paycheck,” answered the source.
> 
> So the Nuggets have to ask themselves what is Artest’s short term worth relative to their post season goals.
> 
> Right now, Artest is averaging 18.4 points, and 5.6 rebounds.
> 
> I don’t think you could argue the Nuggets couldn’t use those stats, and that’s not even mentioning Artest’s value on defense. When you look at the fact that Marcus Camby’s knee is somewhat gimpy from a contusion, and Nene’s return is up in the air, a front court force who can play both sides of the court sounds attractive to me.
> 
> Unfortunately the source isn’t confident that the Nuggets have the players to make a fair exchange with Sacramento for Artest—straight up that is.
> 
> “Who would the Nuggets give?” asked the source.
> 
> When I suggested J.R. Smith -obviously not straight up for Artest- the source told me Smith is not enough of a “name” to even be considered. As a matter of fact, the source intimated their doubt as to whether the Nuggets had enough “names” on their roster (outside of Carmelo Anthony and Allen Iverson) to validate any talks.
> 
> All and all, what does it matter?
> 
> Talks for Artest haven’t substantially gotten off the ground as of this report. According to the information I have received, neither the Nuggets nor the Kings have made an official call to Artest’s representation looking to put a trade in motion.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> So don’t box up your tuxedo and your wedding gown in the garage right now.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Kings Notes: Artest reiterates he'd be better off elsewhere



> Asked after Monday's practice about first-year coach Reggie Theus and the job he's done this season, Artest – who said last week that he didn't see himself in the Kings' long-term plans – said Theus and his team would be better off without him.
> 
> "He's doing good; he's doing good," Artest said of Theus. "I just think they (the Kings) would be better if I wasn't on the team. I think (Theus) would be doing much better."
> 
> Artest was asked why he felt that way, then reiterated his stance.
> 
> "I don't know, just personnel; just personnel," he said. "It'd be better if I wasn't on the team."
> 
> When asked via e-mail long after practice if he wants to be traded, Artest would not give an indication. He did say, however, that he sees himself as an obstacle of sorts to the progression of teammates Francisco García and John Salmons.
> 
> "García and Salmons blossom better when I'm not around," he wrote. "I really enjoy watching them. John Salmons is someone that I look up to and García is a very great friend and I like watching them play."
> 
> And not too long from now, Artest is convinced, he'll be watching them from afar.
> 
> "I'm really proud of the guys," he wrote in a second e-mail.
> 
> "Without them, we would have not been in the situation we are in now. Just the feeling of knowing your last days (as) a King are near, I just try to appreciate the guys every day. They are the best."
> 
> Artest – who has said he will opt out of his contract after this season – has expressed his belief that the Kings do not appear interested in making a long-term commitment to him.
> 
> But while that may be the case, it isn't a foregone conclusion that he will be traded. The Kings have had recent conversations with Denver regarding Artest and appear motivated to move him, but might let the situation unfold with the hope that offers improve as teams around the league grow more desperate closer to the deadline.


----------



## Steez

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

I am wondering... what would Kings fans want for Artest?
Odom + ? .... let me know.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Expiring contracts and draft pics!


----------



## darth-horax

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

If that's what they want, then why would they want nene? He's got 6 years and 65 million left on his contract.

The only thing in that category that would help the Kings is Najera (expiring) and our first ruond pick (all we have this year).

I might consider a nene for ron ron straight across, but I'd hate to see the big fella go. Once he gets healthy, he's a beast.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

I'm saying that is what I would want!

They are probably interested in Nene because of how awful the PF position has been since Webber was traded. But I really don't want the guy.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Rumor: Warriors Making a Run for Ron Artest



> There was some weird rumor floating out there that the Warriors would make a run at Ron Artest. What was proposed out there doesn't work as far as numbers are concerned, but that's another team. The Warriors are another team that I could see going for broke and signing Chris Webber wouldn't be the end of it.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Artest's future still remains a mystery



> Although Nuggets vice president Mark Warkentien is believed to be in favor of acquiring Artest, the sources said coach George Karl is hesitant for a number of reasons. He is a fan of Artest's game, the sources said, but somewhat uneasy about losing forward Eduardo Najera in a deal in light of the uncertain status of Nene. The Nuggets' power forward is undergoing treatment for testicular cancer and hasn't played since Jan. 7.
> 
> In the meantime, Najera - who has an expiring contract ($4.95 million) and would likely come the Kings' way if a deal transpired - is filling his role and his departure would leave a void. The more pertinent question might be whether the Nuggets would give up small forward Linas Kleiza, whose contract ($1.01 million this season, team option for 2008-09 at $1.82 million) and upside intrigues the Kings.
> 
> The Kings might also attempt to send forward Kenny Thomas to Denver as well, while the Nuggets are believed to be making shooting guard J.R. Smith and his expiring contract ($2.1 million) available in the right deal. Denver isn't the only team who could come calling about Artest, especially in a Western Conference in which just five games separated first place and eighth place entering Friday. And although the Artest fear factor remains for most around the league as it pertains to his reputation, there are also those who wonder if he could do for them what he did for the Kings when leading their surprising playoff run in 2006.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Artest's rep could impact possible move


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

ron artest reminds me of paris hilton.

both not the prettiest one, both not the most talented, both think they are too good where they are at, both whine in public about broken relationships, and both got insanely popular due to a nighttime scandal recorded on tv which aired over the internet over and over. 

if i were the kings management, i wouldnt even trade him. i'd just sit his *** at home and screw him over so he can't join another team for the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

According to Chris Sheridan, The Knicks were willing to trade Eddy Curry and Jerome James for Artest and Kenny Thomas. But the Kings want no part of JJ...

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insi...TradeDeadline-080212&univLogin02=stateChanged


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Upping his trade value:

Ron Artest: 30 Points (11/18 FG), 4 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 3 Steals and held T-Mac scoreless in the 4th quarter.


----------



## darth-horax

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

That's some good D.

What about JR Smith for Ron Ron? JR hit 8 3's the other night. He's younger, more athletic, has a ton of potential...both are head cases, and they're both FA's after this season.

I say Najera and JR Smith for Ron Artest and Kenny Thomas.
We both get help in the paint (you'd be surprised at what Najera can do down there) and we swap wing men.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Marty Mac's World: Artest for Najera? Let's get real here



> Reportedly, the Denver Nuggets want to trade bruising/borderline dirty role player Eduardo Najera and a first-round draft choice for Kings forward Ron Artest.
> 
> Well, if you were the Nuggets, wouldn't you?
> 
> Yet, since that deal hasn't been done, we know Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie hasn't lost his mind.
> 
> Najera for Artest? Come now. Najera, who turns 32 in July, is a nice cat to come off any bench. He hustles and hustles and hustles, then he hustles some more. And he does have a contract that expires at the end of the season.
> 
> If I'm Petrie, and I've talked with him so often through the years there is a concept of the way he thinks, there is a need – or at least an attempt – to get a starter (preferably younger than Artest, who turns 29 in November) and a role player and/or first-round draft choice.
> 
> Keep in mind, Petrie has said his goal is to have salary flexibility after the 2008-09 season. He said Wednesday afternoon that has not changed.
> 
> "We want to maintain flexibility," he said, "but I'll be the first to say that's subject to change. We might be willing to take on future money, but if it doesn't lead to improved future performances over a number of years, it doesn't make a lot of sense."
> 
> So, it sounds as if patient Petrie will wait for a deal he likes far more than this one. Artest's ability to opt out of his deal at the end of June does play into what teams might offer. However, Petrie notes that acquiring the talented but wacky Artest also brings Bird rights that allow that team to re-sign him or sign and trade him.


----------



## darth-horax

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

soudns like JR SMith and a draft pick would get the job done.
You get a young starter and future flexibility. You also get JR's contract off the books after this season.

Send Ron Ron over...I'll pack his bags for you!


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

The Kings beat writer still thinks that Denver is his most likely destination:

Tick, tock, tick, tock...



> One week and counting until the trade deadline.
> 
> And from this corner of the NBA world, I still see Denver as the most likely destination for Ron Artest.
> 
> Sure, the Nuggets have won six of their last eight, but they can't think for a minute that they're ready to take on the new-look Lakers or the soon-to-be-supped up Dallas Mavericks (folks I talked to today still expect the Jason Kidd deal to eventually go through). They still need help, and Artest showed them on Wednesday night just how much he could provide. Meanwhile among other known potential destinations, it sounds like New York is just going to wait to try and sign Artest in the offseason and I just can't see a scenario in which Golden State actually makes a move for him (Nor, for the record, can the San Jose Mercury's Tim Kawakami in this fine post).





> I spoke to Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie today about a season analysis story, and asked him about the trade front near the end of our conversation. Things heating up, Kings' boss man?
> 
> "Uh, on the backburner," he said quietly. "No one's getting traded today."
> 
> If it is indeed Denver on the stove, then don't forget that Linas Kleiza is - in my estimation - the key to the deal. He's a young small forward with big upside, and - as Hoopsworld's Travis Heath argues here - he could hold up any potential deal altogether.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Anthony pushing for Artest



> "I really believe that, if we get Ron Ar- test, that will make our team a lot more powerful, a lot more stronger, a lot deeper than we are right now," Anthony, a starting forward in the All-Star Game at New Orleans Arena, said about the possibility of the Nuggets acquiring the Sacramento forward.
> 
> "Ron Artest, you can't go wrong with him. I don't care what happened in the past and the off-the-court things. . . . On the court, he brings it every night."
> 
> Two years ago, when Artest was with Indiana and on the trading block, Anthony called for Denver to get him. But Artest went to Sacramento, where he has become yet another big-name player who could switch teams by Thursday's trade deadline.


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Pietrus, Brandan Wright and O'Bryant for Artest and Justin Williams?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*

Not sure why GS would do that after trading Jason Richardson for Wright.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Artest says stint with Kings is near end*



> On that front, *sources close to Denver said talks between the Kings and Nuggets about Ron Artest have recently restarted. *The elements of a potential deal appear to be the same, with the Kings holding out for third-year small forward Linas Kleiza and likely requiring forward Eduardo Najera and his expiring contract.
> 
> The Nuggets, it appears, continue to debate whether a move is necessary to keep up in the Western Conference arms race. However, at least one of their star players appears to have made up his mind. Carmelo Anthony told the Rocky Mountain News on Friday that he wants Artest as a teammate.


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/718745.html


----------



## Basel

Things will only get more interesting if Artest heads to Denver. I'd personally rather not see it, but if it happens, it's going to make the Western Conference race for the playoffs that much more exciting.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kleiza still key in Artest talks



> But as Petrie has shown through his dealings with Denver pertaining to Artest, that does not appear to be the case. Several league sources reiterated that the Nuggets had offered the expiring contract of forward Eduardo Najera and a first-round draft pick for Artest. The holdup, though, remained third-year small forward Linas Kleiza, a player who could certainly help the Kings in the present tense and without whom Petrie is not expected to do the deal.
> 
> Activity is expected to heat up today, with Denver perhaps joined by other teams desperate to make a move. Denver played its final game before the deadline Tuesday, downing Boston 124-118 at the Pepsi Center, handing the Celtics their first loss against a Western Conference team. Boston is 16-1 against the West.
> 
> Kleiza, who comes off the bench, only continued to show his worth by scoring 11 points on 4-of-5 shooting with four rebounds in 18 minutes.


----------



## Peja Vu

> *12:22 p.m.*
> The Spurs may be nearing a deal for Artest, although it's also believed Denver may finally be willing to give up Linas Kleiza. Of course, my flight from Portland to Sacramento is at this very moment, so we'll see where things stand when I land.
> *
> (10:40 a.m.):*
> Add San Antonio to the list of teams that will try to steal Ron Artest.
> I don't see Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie biting, but I'm told that the Spurs will (or maybe have) offer the expiring contracts of Francisco Elson and Brent Barry (combined $8.54 million) for Artest. A draft pick would likely be available, too, but this would seem to be yet another low-ball offer as the Kings see it. But if it did happen and Ron was united with the team he demolished in the playoffs two years ago? Oooweee. The rich would be filthy rich...


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010679.html


----------



## Peja Vu

Hoopsworld update:

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=7502



> The Denver Nuggets remain engaged in trade negotiations with the Sacramento Kings. As of Wednesday morning, the Nuggets had been reluctant to part with Linas Kleiza. However, according to a league source, the Nuggets are now "strongly considering" giving up Kleiza in a deal for Artest.
> The source indicated that the San Antonio Spurs have now entered the bidding offering a package of Francisco Elson, Brent Barry and multiple draft picks. The Spurs late interest may have encouraged Denver to consider upping the ante in their pursuit of Artest.
> 
> Despite Denver's ongoing interest in Artest, Memphis' Mike Miller has been Denver's number one target from the start. However, one source stated that Miller has "been pulled off the table." The Nuggets made an effort to get him, but it appears they are going to come up short in their pursuit.
> 
> If Miller is indeed off the table as league sources have indicated, Artest is the last big name in play for the Nuggets. The argument being made by members of Denver's front office is that Artest is a great player, and if the Nuggets can get a great player by giving up complementary pieces, it's a move they have to get done if they can. It's not that people in Denver don't think highly of Kleiza, but at the end of the day he's currently a backup small forward. The thinking is that if Denver has to give up a couple of reserves and a draft pick to get a player of Artest's caliber, it's a deal they have to make every effort to complete.
> 
> As of this moment, no deal is imminent. And in addition to the Spurs, the Houston Rockets are also believed to be looking into the possibility of acquiring Artest. However, the Nuggets appear to be putting on one last full-court press in an effort to win the Artest sweepstakes.


----------



## Peja Vu

Latest update:



> *(3:56 p.m.)* Let the staring contest begin.
> 
> The Kings and Denver are at a non-communicative standstill, but there may be some reason to believe the Nuggets are considering giving up Kleiza.
> 
> Not to simplify the matter, but I can safely say Denver has looked at possible acquisitions in this light from the beginning. Jason Kidd was the most talented guy available, and Ron Artest was the second. End of story.
> 
> And now that it doesn't appear as if Denver will land Memphis' Mike Miller, that could be leverage of sorts for the Kings. Remember, there's really no reason to give in now. Just wait for the other side to blink until the deadline draws even closer. Twenty hours and counting...


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010679.html


----------



## Peja Vu

Now it is looking like either Denver, Phoenix, or holding on to him and doing a sign and trade in the off season.


----------



## Peja Vu

> *(7:52 p.m.)*
> Pardon the prolonged absence there. Just got done chatting with Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie about a myriad of things. Among them, obviously, was how his day of potential dealings went.
> 
> His status report: "Might be time to turn the volume down," he said.
> 
> As in the volume of trade talk that has surrounded Ron Artest, and more specificially his situation as it pertains to Denver. There was talk from Petrie of a price of admission and how sometimes people just choose not to pay. The point, of course, was that Artest's price has not changed. If the Nuggets want him, they must give up Linas Kleiza in the deal.
> 
> It does not appear that the Kings have anything else of larger substance in the works, though I wouldn't be surprised if a role player is shipped out by tomorrow. All that being said, this is still a staring contest. If Denver blinks come morn, then the deal will get done.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010679.html


----------



## Peja Vu

Artest has had 3 straight MONSTER games on both sides of the ball. Someone needs to bite!


----------



## thaKEAF

I've finally come to the conclusion that giving up Kleiza is worth it. It might work and it might not, but they have got to try something.


----------



## Dissonance

Hopefully Kerr sees the Suns need another piece lol.


----------



## Peja Vu

It's looking more and more like nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Peja Vu

> *(11:10 a.m.)*
> Phoenix is not in play for Artest, which I said before but not in such certain terms. That's just not taking place. And the Nuggets still haven't called either.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010702.html

Come on Petrie, make something happen!


----------



## Peja Vu

REALLY not looking good:



> *11:46 a.m.*
> No call from Denver. Might still be a small deal for a Tyronn Lue type or maybe one of the other new guys from Atlanta. Ron Artest will be on this team tomorrow.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010702.html


----------



## darth-horax

Damn.


----------

